# Finding a cleaner in Peniche



## danielwhat (3 mo ago)

Hi there, we've been let down by a cleaner that was recommended by our airbnb host. Now trying to find an alternative in Peniche. Can anyone recommend a local cleaner or the best approach to finding a cleaner?

Thank you.
Daniel


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Just ask round some "expat" neighbours, from experience it's the best way to find someone local and reliable and happy to clean for you.


----------

